# Muay Thai



## breeno (Apr 2, 2009)

I've had a background in Karate (I was a promising student, but left after a year).

Im looking to get into Muay Thai, it seems like a fun martial art, and will no doubt keep me fit. It will also give me the benefit of knowing if there is an unavoidable confrontation that as someone else has said on here, can end the fight quickly.

I've emailed a couple of places, and I'm looking to bring 4 or 5 friends with me, as they have all expressed their interest (especially the couple that have been jumped a few times, and had no clue what to do).

I was just wondering in Australia, what the general prices would be?

Also wondering what I would expect in my first lesson or so, and how long it should take before they want me to spar?

Also, would most places just say, in the summer, as I play a lot of cricket, would I be able to say to them "Can I just take it easy during the summer, as I can't afford an injury for my outside sport".

One thing I love about martial arts is that it's not just an art, it's almost a way of life.

Thats my rant!


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 2, 2009)

The answer to all of your questions: ask the teacher.

Seriously. These things vary from gym to gym, teacher to teacher.
Any answer we give to those questions will be rather pointless. Only the teacher of a gym can answer those questions, and only for his gym.


----------



## Akira (Apr 2, 2009)

At the risk of giving a pointless answer..

Where in oz are you?

First lesson, and the first few weeks/months will focus on techniques, they'll watch how you kick, punch, knee etc then tell you you're doing it completely wrong and teach you correct technique.  You'll mostly be doing pad and bag work and learning new techniques and practicing and practicing and practicing them.

If it's a decent gym they'll get you to spar as soon as you get the techniques correct and can control your power and not just swing wildly.  It really depends how quickly you pick things up.

You can tell your instructor if you want to take it easy during a session but summers a while away, if you start now, you body will be a lot stronger by the time summer rolls around and you might find it's not taking quite so much out of you as it will when you first start.

Good luck mate, there's some great muay thai gyms in Australia.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 2, 2009)

Akira said:


> At the risk of giving a pointless answer..



Hm well perhaps pointless was indeed not the best choice of words.


----------



## breeno (Apr 2, 2009)

Akira said:


> At the risk of giving a pointless answer..
> 
> Where in oz are you?
> 
> ...



Haha, Melbourne, the only one I can find in the Northern Suburbs is in Thomastown (if you live in Melbourne you'd know what I'm talking about).

Thanks for the info, yeah my main concern is that during cricket season I have a tendency to get very close to developing stress fractures in my back, which is why I wouldnt want to be going to hard during summer.

Thanks mate!


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 2, 2009)

breeno said:


> Thanks for the info, yeah my main concern is that during cricket season I have a tendency to get very close to developing stress fractures in my back, which is why I wouldnt want to be going to hard during summer.
> 
> Thanks mate!



Wouldn't it then make more sense to quit cricket if it is damaging your back?


----------



## breeno (Apr 2, 2009)

Bruno@MT said:


> Wouldn't it then make more sense to quit cricket if it is damaging your back?



It's a weakness in my back, it heals with rest. I *can't* quit cricket.


----------



## bradtash (Apr 2, 2009)

hey mate,

you got a few good replies from others there,
i only started muay that a bit over a month ago now. my first 2 lessons with my first trainer was exciting but more like a fitness class. we didnt learn any techniques, we were just expected to pretty much no what we were doing lol. (this wasnt only because i was a newbie but there were people there who had been there for over 6 months that still didnt throw any correct punches or kicks) the instructor acted like it was his own personal lesson rather then offering any help so we were abandoned. then we (my wife and i) rocked up for our third lesson, and guess what straight into sparring.... we were sparring people that had been there for years and naturally didnt have a clue what we were doing.

then the next week we tried a diferent instructor, wow what a difference. he actually spends time with us getting our techniques right and we just practice practice practice. 

so what i am trying to say is choose your instructor carefully. we didnt stop at the first one we had thankfully and are now much happier for it.

i cant help out with a school for you as i am in Queensland.

as for the cricket as said before ask your instructor. i play rugby and he is all for it as it helps improve fitness and he accepts that i stop when i have to stop and knows to push me just enough that i am feeling fine the next day.

i came from a little bit of a Hapkido background, i actually found this to hinder my progress as stance and punching needing to be different but some kicks are very very similar.

as for price, well where i am is really cheap 4 nights of training for $40 per month. the one i was at was $50 a month with the option of training everynight but at different places around where i am. and another i know of trains 5 nights and saturdays and it cost $80 per month.

i hope that i helped out a little bit.
brad.


----------



## blindsage (Apr 2, 2009)

breeno said:


> It's a weakness in my back, it heals with rest. I *can't* quit cricket.


 
The quote more than one friend of mine regrets after they incurred an injury that forced them to quit the sport they love.


----------



## DBZ (Apr 2, 2009)

breeno said:


> One thing I love about martial arts is that it's not just an art, it's almost a way of life.


 
It is a way of life for me and im sure it is for some other people on MT. Hope you find a school you like. My wife and I trained with a friend from thailand while he was here. It was alot of fun.


----------



## MTmackie (Apr 6, 2009)

hey mate where abouts in melb are u situated if u live south east / east side melb u should hit up

hammers gym , down in blackburn looks like a very impressive gym (also offers a gym service SO YOU CAN PUMP IRON)
http://www.hammersgym.com.au/ 

and 

UMA , down in heathmont the dojos not 2 bad but classes are packed like 20 - 30 people (also teachers other martial arts/fitness classes)
http://www.ultimatemartialfitness.com.au/


----------



## breeno (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks MT, Im in the north east suburbs so thats a bit far.

I have an intro lesson at a thomastown gym tomorrow, Ill let you guys know how it goes.


----------



## Bruno@MT (Apr 7, 2009)

Good luck.


----------

